# *Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Werdum Event Thread*



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

_Time_: Saturday, June 26, live on SHOWTIME® at 10 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the West Coast)
Location: San Jose, Calif.
Venue: HP Pavilion



> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Fedor Emelianenko vs. Fabricio Werdum
> * Champion Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos vs. Jan Finney (for women's middleweight title)
> ...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> _Time_: Saturday, June 26, live on SHOWTIME® at 10 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the West Coast)
> 
> _Announced fights_:
> 
> ...


So a good fight, a murder, and a fight that no one has any reason to want to see.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> So a good fight, a murder, and a fight that no one has any reason to want to see.


I partially agree with you there, but I would wait a little bit before passing judgment on this card. We still have a long time to go; I'm sure, and I say this with confidence, Coker will add more fights to the card!

The Fedor fight will be good.

Cyborgs fight might be a blowout.

And Krazy Horse does have a following, so I'm sure a lot of people want to see this fight. I just don't think it's a fight that should take place considering the way Krazy horse has looked in recent years. Kj should be fighting people who are contenders. I guess he should erase that lose though...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rematch*

It's about time KJ try to avenge that loss!


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> It's about time KJ try to avenge that loss!












Krazy Horse is going to get jabbed the **** out. Kj is content to just jab these days, ask Dida.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> I partially agree with you there, but I would wait a little bit before passing judgment on this card. We still have a long time to go; I'm sure, and I say this with confidence, Coker will add more fights to the card!
> 
> The Fedor fight will be good.
> 
> ...


Crazy horse has a following? The guy admits that he doesn't train. KJ should be fighting contenders? KJ is not good enough to beat any contenders. He has a win over Diaz due to a cut. That's the biggest win he'll ever get. Melendez and Thomson would destroy him. Noons will never be more than a gate keeper. The fight should be against Billy Evangelista, which I think Evangelista would win.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Crazy horse has a following? The guy admits that he doesn't train. KJ should be fighting contenders? KJ is not good enough to beat any contenders. He has a win over Diaz due to a cut. That's the biggest win he'll ever get. Melendez and Thomson would destroy him. Noons will never be more than a gate keeper. The fight should be against Billy Evangelista, which I think Evangelista would win.


He has a following for the way he fights, and his out side the ring manor. You would be surprised how many fans he has.

Kj can beat a lot of people, I think he can be a contender in any org.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like Crazy and I like this card ... TO bad Im not going to be able to see it stuck out in the desert.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> He has a following for the way he fights, and his out side the ring manor. You would be surprised how many fans he has.
> 
> Kj can beat a lot of people, I think he can be a contender in any org.


Kj is a bum and a fabricated fighter..


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> He has a following for the way he fights, and his out side the ring manor. You would be surprised how many fans he has.
> 
> Kj can beat a lot of people, I think he can be a contender in any org.


So Krazy Horse is famous for being Kimobesc. That's an awesome reason to put him on the card. You are completely delusional about KJ skills. He can't beat any top 10 fighters. He couldn't be a contender in Strikeforce, UFC, or even the WEC.



ZENKI1 said:


> Kj is a bum and a fabricated fighter..


Finally we agree on something.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

I never said I liked Kj, just believe he is better than you state.

Kimbo was just on a ppv, bruh. The fans have spoken, they want to see Krazy Horse fight.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL... Kimbo has more "real" skill then KJ and whats that really saying? lol.. IM not trying to be disrespectful to ya.. I jus hate Kj with a passion.. Hes in the sport off his daddies coat tails and money . Jus like his sister was on that talent show shit with no talent.. $$$$


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sick card for MMA fans,not only do you get to see Fedor,Krazy Horse, and Cyborg fight but Cung Lee also


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Sick card for MMA fans,not only do you get to see Fedor,Krazy Horse, and Cyborg fight but Cung Lee also


So you mean a sick fight for people who don't enjoy mma? Krazy Horse and Lee are a lot more sideshow than the real deal. Fedor and Cyborg's fights are probably going to be over realtively quickly.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Werdum is a clown, Fedor has not fought a real HW in years...sorry but can't be on his side when he just fights cans like JSP


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> So you mean a sick fight for people who don't enjoy mma? Krazy Horse and Lee are a lot more sideshow than the real deal. Fedor and Cyborg's fights are probably going to be over realtively quickly.


fail to see your logic sorry


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn Strikeforce is such a crap fest these days. What does it matter that KJ lost to Krazy Horse he is a bum and a criminal it doesn't mean anything if he beats him. Why aren't they doing the women's tournaments already I don't care about any of these fights.

KJ beat Diaz and Yves so it isn't like he is a chump he just isn't a top level guy right now because he is so one dimensional.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

You guys are jaded, become fans of the sport.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Jaded?*

How is liking Strikeforce being jaded? Just because Strikeforce isn't as high quality as the UFC doesn't mean that liking it doesn't make us fans of the sport!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> fail to see your logic sorry


Neither Lee or Krazy Horse are very serious about their mma careers. Lee does a lot of "cool kicks", but that stuff only works against the likes of Scott Smith. Krazy Horse is a brawler the likes of Tank Abbot or Kimbo. Neither guy is very good, and they have fans for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Neither Lee or Krazy Horse are very serious about their mma careers. Lee does a lot of "cool kicks", but that stuff only works against the likes of Scott Smith. Krazy Horse is a brawler the likes of Tank Abbot or Kimbo. Neither guy is very good, and they have fans for all the wrong reasons.


I could care less if Krazy Horse is serious about his career or not,Cung Le might not be in his his Prime but so what? does that mean that we all should just watch UFC? I enjoy watching entertaining and technical MMA fights,guess what UFC 114 has one interesting bout for me while June 26 has 4.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> I could care less if Krazy Horse is serious about his career or not,Cung Le might not be in his his Prime but so what? does that mean that we all should just watch UFC? I enjoy watching entertaining and technical MMA fights,guess what UFC 114 has one interesting bout for me while June 26 has 4.


You contradicted yourself. You like Krazy Horse and Cung Le, but also like technical MMA? Neither of these guys are technical. Bisping and Miller are both better than le and Krazyhorse. You like noons vs Krazy Horse better than Brilz vs Lil Nog? Are you kidding me? UFC 114 has 5 ranked fighters fighting. Strikeforce has 2 ranked guys fighting. They aren't even comparable.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> You contradicted yourself. You like Krazy Horse and Cung Le, but also like technical MMA? Neither of these guys are technical. Bisping and Miller are both better than le and Krazyhorse. You like noons vs Krazy Horse better than Brilz vs Lil Nog? Are you kidding me? UFC 114 has 5 ranked fighters fighting. Strikeforce has 2 ranked guys fighting. They aren't even comparable.


I'm not sure if you have a problem with reading but i wrote that i like ENTERTAINING fight's aka Krazy Horse AND technical.And why are you matching up dumb fight's against each other? I like Cung Lee style vs Scott better then Lil nog vs Brilz am i suppose to be a big fan of Lil Nog or something.
Fedor vs Anyone is more interesting then anything on UFC 114, Dan Miller beat no one impressive in my opinion so a fight againts Bisping is boring,and guess what SF still has KJ,Krazy, and a possibility of Lyle Beerbohm fighting.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> I'm not sure if you have a problem with reading but i wrote that i like ENTERTAINING fight's aka Krazy Horse AND technical.And why are you matching up dumb fight's against each other? I like Cung Lee style vs Scott better then Lil nog vs Brilz am i suppose to be a big fan of Lil Nog or something.
> Fedor vs Anyone is more interesting then anything on UFC 114, Dan Miller beat no one impressive in my opinion so a fight againts Bisping is boring,and guess what SF still has KJ,Krazy, and a possibility of Lyle Beerbohm fighting.


If you find Krazy Horse's style than may I suggest renting Bum fights. You're right why would you be a fan of a talented top tier fighter like Lil Nog? It's much better to be a fan of a guy that thinks that the moves he uses in Tekken should work in mma. Scott Smith and Le haven't beat anyone of consequence. Please don't bring up over the hill Frank Shamrock. I agree that the Fedor fight will be exciting for all 60 seconds that Werdum lasts. I just don't see the draw of a wannabe movie star, a guy who could hack it in the UFC, a guy who couldn't hack it in King of the Cage, and a guy who couldn't hack it in pro boxing so he came crawling back to mma is a great card.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> If you find Krazy Horse's style than may I suggest renting Bum fights. You're right why would you be a fan of a talented top tier fighter like Lil Nog? It's much better to be a fan of a guy that thinks that the moves he uses in Tekken should work in mma. Scott Smith and Le haven't beat anyone of consequence. Please don't bring up over the hill Frank Shamrock. I agree that the Fedor fight will be exciting for all 60 seconds that Werdum lasts. I just don't see the draw of a wannabe movie star, a guy who could hack it in the UFC, a guy who couldn't hack it in King of the Cage, and a guy who couldn't hack it in pro boxing so he came crawling back to mma is a great card.


Bro for the last time i didn't say i like Krazy Horses style i said hes entertaining,and sorry that i'm not such a big fan of Lil Nog like you.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

> I suggest renting Bum fights


Get out of here with that stupid stuff, bruh. We are fans of the sport, not fans of UFC or any Zuffa hype. I enjoy all events. Your trying to analyze fights and failing miserably.

A.) You don't have to be a fan of Nog, for that matter, you don't have to be a fan of any fighter because of a superficial ranking. Support your fighters because you like them, not because of a little number above their name.

*EDIT

Just found out you guys were talking about little Nog, either way, I stand by my statement.

B.) Werdum couldn't hack it in the UFC? The dude gave the for mentioned Nog a great fight, beat Alistar, beat Aleks, and has proven himself time and time again inside the ring. Dana was trying to get him back in the ufc at the end of the day.

C.) Use your same shitty logic on Bisping and Miller, by your token they are hacks.

Ufc 114 is boring as **** if you think about it, the only fighter I'm rooting for is Nog. But you know what? I will still tune in because I'm a fan of the sport and don't look at what logo is in the center of the cage. Can you do the same?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hacks?*

What is that?


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I am really confused on why they do not just combine these fights with the Sobral/Lawler card/fight.

I got Fedor, Santos, and Noons all winning there fights convinceingly.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Josh Thomson has been added to the event, no opponent named yet.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Thomson*

Who would he fight anyways?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Lyle Beerbohm?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lyle*

Is he on the card?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

ZENKI1 said:


> Kj is a bum and a fabricated fighter..


:thumbsup:

*hands this man a beer*


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> B.) Werdum couldn't hack it in the UFC? The dude gave the for mentioned Nog a great fight, beat Alistar, beat Aleks, and has proven himself time and time again inside the ring. Dana was trying to get him back in the ufc at the end of the day.


I don't understand what Werdum beating Alistar (50 lbs ago), Aleks (who's never beaten anybody), and losing to NOG has to do with his UFC career. In his career he lost in a terriblly boring fight to Arlovski, who was cut from the UFC. He beat Gonzaga and Vera, who had to move down to LHW and hasn't been all that impressive there either. Then he got knocked out by JDS in the 1st round. I would say that would define not being able to hack it. 



DrunkInsomniac said:


> C.) Use your same shitty logic on Bisping and Miller, by your token they are hacks.


Bisping and Miller are young fighters on their way up. 



DrunkInsomniac said:


> Ufc 114 is boring as **** if you think about it, the only fighter I'm rooting for is Nog. But you know what? I will still tune in because I'm a fan of the sport and don't look at what logo is in the center of the cage. Can you do the same?


You don't look at the logo, but you have a problem with the Zuffa hype machine? I didn't say I wouldn't watch the event. I watch all the events, but to say that this is a good card is ridiculous. And saying that UFC 114 is a bad card is simply UFC hating. If you were talking about 115 then I would say you had a point.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice! This is going to be my first fight seeing Fedor Live! I cant wait to see this crazy Russian in action with my own eyes! This is going to be sweet!


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Werdum = below average striker, slick guy, good BJJ and off his back. He doesn't gas, but he is prone to get KNFO by a good striker.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Werdum = below average striker, slick guy, good BJJ and off his back. He doesn't gas, but he is prone to get KNFO by a good striker.


Hand picked for Fedor (hard striker, can take patsy hits, incredible flexibility and escapability for HW). 

I'm curious if the WAMMA HW Championship goes Werdum if he pulls out a miracle submission.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Submissions*

If Noguiera couldn't submit Fedor I doubt Werdum could!


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> If Noguiera couldn't submit Fedor I doubt Werdum could!


Fedor has escapability and flexibility, i'll give him that. I can still see a submission from Werdum.

Dare I say it, what if Werdum does submit Fedor? Does he retire...who does he fight?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> Fedor has escapability and flexibility, i'll give him that. I can still see a submission from Werdum.
> 
> Dare I say it, what if Werdum does submit Fedor? Does he retire...who does he fight?


I would say a good match up would be with Antonio Silva for the winner of Werdum vs Overeem, it all depends on how Fedor would lose and at what Round.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I actually believe that Bigfoot would have been a tougher matchup for Fedross. I think Werdum is going to get woe-the-****-out, just because everything he is good at, Fedor is better.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Versus Bigfoot*

I think Antonio Silva versus Fedor would be a freakshow!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Werdum beat AO, wonder why people look pass Werdum


anyway promo with gay music


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ZENKI1 said:


> Kj is a bum and a fabricated fighter..


I have to disagree with you here..... K.J. has an excellent boxing base.. good head movement and K.O. power.. not to mention he's got good cardio and displays a strong sprawl.... Now we just have to see him fight a few legitimate contenders....



ZENKI1 said:


> LOL... Kimbo has more "real" skill then KJ and whats that really saying? lol.. IM not trying to be disrespectful to ya.. I jus hate Kj with a passion..


wow.... no he doesn't. Not for a second.



machidaisgod said:


> Werdum is a clown, Fedor has not fought a real HW in years...sorry but can't be on his side when he just fights cans like JSP


Lol Fabricio Werdum is a clown? Not even close.

Wow, you're talking about a guy who has beaten Gabriel Gonzaga twice, Alastair Overeem, Aleks Emelienanko, Andrei Arlovski, Brandon Vera, and Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva"



kantowrestler said:


> If Noguiera couldn't submit Fedor I doubt Werdum could!


Never trust MMA math. It usually doesn't work that way....


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I like these fights lol.

I mean none of them really matter to me who wins, but they have the potential to be some good fights. However if fedor loses then yes it would suck, id much rather see a fully hyped fedor against overeem. 

I also like crazy horse xD the dude is nuts and he has crazy antics, but he also has insane KO power for his size.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Crazy Horse*

Yeah but I wonder if he can really win against Noons in their second match!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but I wonder if he can really win against Noons in their second match!


I doubt it...

And he better pray it doesn't go past round 1. KH has probably the worst gas tank in MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Conditioning*

Normally I would say anyone who isn't in shape can gas quickly but considering the following match I can't say much. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KssGUft7YOM

I'm the person in the shirt and I was supposed to be out of shape!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I have to disagree with you here..... K.J. has an excellent boxing base.. good head movement and K.O. power.. not to mention he's got good cardio and displays a strong sprawl.... Now we just have to see him fight a few legitimate contenders....


KJ's boxing is highly overrated. Just because he has fought as a pro boxer, doesn't make his boxing great. Chris Lytle had a more impressive pro boxing career than KJ. I don't see anyone talking about his amazing boxing. 








_RIVAL_ said:


> Lol Fabricio Werdum is a clown? Not even close.
> 
> Wow, you're talking about a guy who has beaten Gabriel Gonzaga twice, Alastair Overeem, Aleks Emelienanko, Andrei Arlovski, Brandon Vera, and Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva"


Werdum isn't a clown, but he isn't the biggest test for Fedor either. I think the bigger problem is that Werdum's style is tailor made for Fedor. I think Werdum is definitely in the top 10, but I think that there is a big gap between the top 5 and 6-10. 




_RIVAL_ said:


> Never trust MMA math. It usually doesn't work that way....


What do you mean?
Krazy Horse>Noons>Lawler. Are you trying to tell me that Krazy Horse can't beat Lawler?

or 

Alexander>Jardine>Liddell>Overeem Now you are going to try to tell me that Houston Alexander can't beat Overeem?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> KJ's boxing is highly overrated. Just because he has fought as a pro boxer, doesn't make his boxing great. Chris Lytle had a more impressive pro boxing career than KJ. I don't see anyone talking about his amazing boxing.


I didn't even mention his boxing carreer professionally, I was referring to his tight technique... he's got good head movements and moves well laterally, plus his counters are excellent.. he displayed that against Nick Diaz...





rockybalboa25 said:


> Werdum isn't a clown, but he isn't the biggest test for Fedor either.


You know and I wouldn't say that he was, but for somebody to call him a clown or a can is absolutly ridiculous.... he's a gamer, and if you slip he'll catch you.. And Fabricio Werdum will finish you..... And he's fought some world class HWs in his carreer. Plus he has a wealth of experience.






rockybalboa25 said:


> What do you mean?
> Krazy Horse>Noons>Lawler. Are you trying to tell me that Krazy Horse can't beat Lawler?
> 
> or
> ...



Well you do know that Chuck Liddells first UFC loss was to Jeremy Horn who also has over one hundred professional fights in his carreer......

And guess what there are over one hundred "Fedor is the #1 P4P fighter" threads..... coincidence??

but if you notice Horn as also defeated Iouri Bekichev ( who SURPRISE is russian Just like Fedor) which if you notice was not a UFC fight.....

So if you want to know how the Fedor legacy is going to end...... 

He will suffer his first REAL loss by the the now obvious Jeremy Horn in a non UFC bout because history repeats itself..... I don't even see the reason for speculation anymore.... it's pretty apparant.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor VS Horn?*

How in the world would that fight possibly take place? Horn is no where near a top ten fighter!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Wow somebody doesn't understand sarcasm.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

im starting to get excited for this for some unknown reason. as usual only people that keep up with mma are gonna know about this (unless they happen to tune in or see a two second ad and are so confused they tune in to see wtf is going on). i really want to see fedor sub this guy but he will probably knock him out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Method*

I'd say Fedor is going to win via TKO!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Magomed Shikshabekov added to the card... schweeeeet.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/19398/m-1...med-shihshabekov-added-to-fedor-vs-rogers.mma



> Strikeforce and M-1 Global's co-promotion relationship won't end with just Fedor Emelianenko.
> 
> M-1 Global officials announced late Wednesday night that six-time M-1 Challenge veteran Magomed Shikshabekov (6-0 MMA, 0-0 SF) will fight in the U.S. for the first time when he meets Ron Keslar (5-1 MMA, 0-0 SF) at "Strikeforce and M-1 Global: Fedor vs. Werdum."
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Magomed Shikshabekov*

Who is this guy anyways?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Who is this guy anyways?


A highly touted prospect. Mainly due to his victories in the M1 challenges, which have admittedly been against pretty inferior opponents.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Fedor vs. Another UFC reject. Hurray!

Werdum has sick jitsu, but I don't see how he'll take Fedor down even though he has pretty decent takedowns. Plus its not like Fedor has never been on the ground with a jitsu blackbelt, even though Werdum is better than any of them.

Standing up Fedor will end it very fast. Atleast Rogers had huge size advantage against Fedor, but Werdum isn't exactly big guy either.

Dunno. I see it as very one sided stand up fight which will end in round 1 or early in round 2.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*BJJ Blackbelt*

I think Big Nog is a better BJJ blackbelt than Werdum, and if Fedor can tangle with that kind've heavyweight he can tangle with anyone on the ground!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I think Big Nog is a better BJJ blackbelt than Werdum, and if Fedor can tangle with that kind've heavyweight he can tangle with anyone on the ground!


There are so many factors that would state this comment untrue.

-fighters evolve or become old, last time they fought was in '05, '04? 
-Its sad but I see that fedor is much slower than in his pride days.
-Werdum is training his butt off.


In general I feel that Werdum posses a threat to Fedor, I hope im wrong.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Threat*

I hope you're wrong to!


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

To me it looks like werdum is going to be fedor's biggest challenge since nogueira. I could be wrong though. I don't see how anyone can write Werdum off as a clown or use his release from the UFC against him because he lost to JDS who is a total bad ass. I think i'm probably going to bet on werdum and smith winning their fights and getting 20x what i bet, if the night goes my way.  haha. I also look forward to seeing the female axe murderer destroy someone else.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

so its Fedor vs Werdum which should be a good fight, a channel change, and a strange fight consistent of people the average guy hasnt heard of? ok sure, good thing fedor is in main event.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

If Werdum beats Emelianenko, it'll be a disaster. It's not shameful to lose to Carwin (because he's undefeated UFC fighter who literally wrecks people), Lesnar (because of significant size difference) and also JDS (who's put an impressive winning streak in UFC via knockouts). Even though Werdum has only one loss via KO and this is to Dos Santos, Fedor is expected to prove once again that he is still there and ready to kill by knocking out Fabricio just like JDS. That will be a solid statement.


----------



## tuskan (Sep 6, 2009)

There's no doubt that Fedor is gonna win this. The only way Werdum can win this is by a flash KO, which i don't think he can pull off anyway. Fedor TKO win


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Werdum can win this with his BJJ and Fedor has to be cautious with his GNP if it goes to the ground because Werdum is fairly good off his back . The way to win for both fighters is Werdum has to win by submission because his stand up isn't his best he wants to take this to the ground where he CAN beat Fedor. Fedor of cours keeps it standing and he'll win simple as that.

I think Fedor will win but don't count out Werdum the dude is good on the ground but so is Fedor so we'll see


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Sousa said:


> Werdum can win this with his BJJ and Fedor has to be cautious with his GNP if it goes to the ground because Werdum is fairly good off his back . The way to win for both fighters is Werdum has to win by submission because his stand up isn't his best he wants to take this to the ground where he CAN beat Fedor. Fedor of cours keeps it standing and he'll win simple as that.
> 
> I think Fedor will win but don't count out Werdum the dude is good on the ground but so is Fedor so we'll see


It's not going to go to the ground. Fedor will knock him out in the standup.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ground*

Has everybody forgotten that Fedor is a ***** especialist? in nothing else he can take Werdum down and just ground and pound him while avoiding the submissions!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Has everybody forgotten that Fedor is a ***** especialist? in nothing else he can take Werdum down and just ground and pound him while avoiding the submissions!


I don't think anyone is saying that Fedor will get submitted by Werdum, but it's Werdum's only chance of winning the fight. Why would Fedor take him down to where he wants to be, when he can just knock him out standing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Standing*

How good is Werdum's standing game anyways?


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Magomed Shikhshibekov is making his US debut! Stoked for it.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> How good is Werdum's standing game anyways?


That"s what I think will be some kind of threat to fedor. Werdum seems to be training mad on his stand up. His muay thai looks better and better. If he would be a lil bit faster this will be a war.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Standing*

Well then what would be the best for Fedor in that case?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Well then what would be the best for Fedor in that case?


scare himself to death and fail the test on steroid use before the fight, then go back to Japan


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Roids?*

What makes you think Fedor would fail a drug test?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> What makes you think Fedor would fail a drug test?


Of course, he won't. I was just kidding and remembered what Barnett did last August when he was to face Fedor.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Barnett*

Yeah that is definately true!


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

I love Fedor, but I want WERDUM TO BEAT FEDOR!

War Werdum!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*War Werdum?*

Where did that come from?


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

"Fedor does a morning cross country of 15 kilometers of every day. On the daytime he trains in his gym, and then runs another 5 km during the evening. We are expecting some of the best Dutch kickboxers to arrive in our camp during the next few days. Fedor says that he has plenty to learn from them, especially when it comes to leg kicks." 

Wow seems like a lot of running! 
http://www.lowkick.com/Strikeforce/...aining-in-full-force-for-Fabricio-Werdum-7752


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

You know whats really awesome about his training in Russia. The air is so pure. I remember when a visited a village it was amazing. The first two days I was just enjoying fresh air you could never have in a city. I am sure this helps Fedor alot;


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pure Air?*

What happened to all the nuclear testing?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> What happened to all the nuclear testing?


you mean New Jersey?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Aside from the 4 fights listed on SF's website, is there any word on the rest of the card?... It is less than a week away after all.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Undercard*

Yeah Strikeforce has been skipping on that one recently. Look at the LA card!


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Fedor > Werdum
Cyborg > Finnney
Noons > Bennett

The End.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*The End*

That's it?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SigFig said:


> Aside from the 4 fights listed on SF's website, is there any word on the rest of the card?... It is less than a week away after all.


Ron Keslar vs. Magomed Shikshabekov is the only undercard match so far, and it's not 'official' yet. What are they waiting for I don't know?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*undercard*

Oh right the other M-1 Global guy!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

no undercard... For a promotion with some ofthe world's best MMA fighters Strikeforce is unbelievably amateur!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> no undercard... For a promotion with *some of the* world's best MMA fighters Strikeforce is unbelievably amateur!


unlike the UFC who has almost all of them and can put on supercards when they want, but i think the fact that they're doing so little has to do with their scale. the UFC is global. SF, not so much.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

LiteGladiator said:


> Fedor > Werdum
> Cyborg > Finnney
> Noons > Bennett
> 
> The End.


Noons is scratched from this card. He just defeated Huen on the 16th. Thompson has a fight booked here last I read on Strikeforces website...


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

And Shikshebokov is off the card due to visa issues apparently


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

*Fedor vs Werdum in UK?*

Anyone know how to watch this in the UK? Its usually shown on the Sunday or Monday on Bravo, but i cant see it listed. . . 

Anyone help me out here please?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Not too sure television wise dude! There's always free stream or next day download?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Fedor Emelianenko Vs Fabricio Werdum
Cris Cyborg Vs Jan Finney
Scott Smith Vs Cung Le
Josh Thomson Vs Pat Healy


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Main Card*

Fedor Emelianenko Vs Fabricio Werdum
Cris Cyborg Vs Jan Finney
Scott Smith Vs Cung Le
Josh Thomson Vs Pat Healy
This is still it for the night?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Fedor Emelianenko Vs Fabricio Werdum
> Cris Cyborg Vs Jan Finney
> Scott Smith Vs Cung Le
> Josh Thomson Vs Pat Healy


It's not a great card. You do have "arguably" (i said arguably, but let's not argue about it) the best HW in the world fighting. So that's a draw. He isn't fighting for the title which is a minus, but he is fighting a ranked albeit overmatched opponent. 

You've got the one best female fighter in the world fighting a girl who's probably going to get knocked out rather quickly.

Smith vs le has little impact as far as ratings or the MW division as a whole. However, I think it could be an entertaining fight.

Thomson always comes to fight, but again he's facing an opponent that is less skilled than him. Seriously I wouldn't have a problem if he fought Melendez on every card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*MW division*

Might have an impact in determining who will fight for the title if Shields leaves!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Might have an impact in determining who will fight for the title if Shields leaves!


Neither guy is at Miller, Jacare, Hendo, or Lawler's level. It sure shouldn't


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Neither guy*

So it should be between Henderson, Jacare, Miller and Lawler?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> So it should be between Henderson, Jacare, Miller and Lawler?


They are the closest thing to top tier MWs strikeforce has. It probably should be between Jacare vs Hendo/Miller.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> It's not a great card. You do have "arguably" (i said arguably, but let's not argue about it) the best HW in the world fighting.


that's the first time I've loled at a comment in a long time..



rockybalboa25 said:


> You've got the one best female fighter in the world fighting a girl who's probably going to get knocked out rather quickly.


Always fun watching Cristiane smack em around though isn't it?



rockybalboa25 said:


> Smith vs le has little impact as far as ratings or the MW division as a whole. However, I think it could be an entertaining fight.


A win does nothing for Smith here. A loss will blackball him from MW talk until he picks up 5 wins in a row or so. Not smart to sign such a quick rematch for smith. He should have signed on to fight somebody else... anybody else.



rockybalboa25 said:


> Thomson always comes to fight, but again he's facing an opponent that is less skilled than him. Seriously I wouldn't have a problem if he fought Melendez on every card.


Ahh.. check this out.... tell me what you think..

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/78151-josh-punk-thompson-vs-pat-bam-bam-healy.html


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Being totally konest. I only want to watch this for yhe Fedor fight, because people will be talking about it and I want to know what they are talking about. Strikeforce doesn't really excite me anymore... well come to think of it. It never really did.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Sadly neither my netbook nor my pc are capable of viewing a stream, at least not properly. 

Strikeforce LA is on Bravo this weekend, so maybe its a case of waiting a whole week for it?

I sure hope not. Like i said, its usually shown within a vouple of days of the live event.

Sucks! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Sadly neither my netbook nor my pc are capable of viewing a stream, at least not properly.
> 
> Strikeforce LA is on Bravo this weekend, so maybe its a case of waiting a whole week for it?
> 
> ...


Yeah dude, Bravo generally shows the fight about a week later.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bravo*

Which country?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Which country?


United Kingdom. We don't get any live MMA other than UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*United Kingdom*

Not even local promotions?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> A win does nothing for Smith here. A loss will blackball him from MW talk until he picks up 5 wins in a row or so. Not smart to sign such a quick rematch for smith. He should have signed on to fight somebody else... anybody else.


I don't think Smith deserves to be in any MW talk anyway. He's a brawler who knocked out a gassed b movie star. 




_RIVAL_ said:


> Ahh.. check this out.... tell me what you think..
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/78151-josh-punk-thompson-vs-pat-bam-bam-healy.html


The win over Tarvers is alright, but all his other significant wins happened four years ago. I'm not sold on him at all.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> The win over Tarvers is alright, but all his other significant wins happened four years ago. I'm not sold on him at all.


I like his victorys over Ford.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I like his victorys over Ford.


Ford is not on Thomson's level though.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Ford is not on Thomson's level though.


I hear what you're tryin to say but I beleiving you're not understanding what I'm getting at here.

What I'm saying is that this guy is not a can. This is a legitimate fighter facing Thompson and would be a solid win for him. Healey has defeated some solid fighters and will not be a walk through victory for anybody.

And with a record like his matched with Thompsons fighting style this fight is looking like it's going to deliver.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am excited for this card. There are a lot of interesting fights happening. I am thinkning that Thompson will get the win and Fedor will more than likely beat Werdum.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I hear what you're tryin to say but I beleiving you're not understanding what I'm getting at here.
> 
> What I'm saying is that this guy is not a can. This is a legitimate fighter facing Thompson and would be a solid win for him. Healey has defeated some solid fighters and will not be a walk through victory for anybody.
> 
> And with a record like his matched with Thompsons fighting style this fight is looking like it's going to deliver.


I don't think he's a can. I simply don't think he will be able to hang with Thomson. For example, I don't think Werdum is a can, but Fedor is going to whoop him. There's a big difference between being a descent/good fighter and being a top level fighter.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They finally got around to adding the prelim bouts:



> The Showtime-broadcast main card of Saturday night's "Strikeforce and M-1 Global: Fedor vs. Werdum" event has been set for weeks, but the official preliminary card has remained a bit of a mystery.
> 
> Today, that finally changed.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

What time do the prelims start? I am heading down to the event and don't want to miss Burnsed move to 6-0!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Undercard*

Yeah the undercard is always a showcase for up and rising stars!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

NGen2010 said:


> What time do the prelims start? I am heading down to the event and don't want to miss Burnsed move to 6-0!



At 5 PM local time:

http://strikeforce.com/events/fedorwerdum.html


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> At 5 PM local time:
> 
> http://strikeforce.com/events/fedorwerdum.html


thanks!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Local Time*

Which would be Pacific Western time!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The weigh in's took place tonight in San Jose, all the main card guys (and ladies) made weight:



> SAN JOSE, Calif. – MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) was on scene for today's official fighter weigh-ins for "Strikeforce and M-1 Global: Fedor vs. Werdum."
> 
> Festivities took place at the HP Pavilion in San Jose, Calif., and aired live a special edition of "Inside MMA" on HDNet.
> 
> ...





> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Fedor Emelianenko (229) vs. Fabricio Werdum (238.5)
> * Champ Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos (144.5) vs. Jan Finney (143.5)
> ...


Link


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone ever actually trash talked going into a fight with Fedor? 

It would be kind of interesting to see how he would react if someone talked a lot and taunted him. I know everyone is going to say it wouldn't affect him, but it would still be interesting to see how he reacted.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Prelim Fight Order Tomorrow Night?*

Anyone have a confirmed order of the prelims that start at 5 pm tomorrow?

The most recent I've seen is:

4th. Chris Cope vs. Ron Keslar
3rd. Bret Bergmark vs. Vagner Rocha
2nd. Gareth Joseph vs. Yancey Medeiros
1st. Derrick Burnsed vs. Bobby Stack

but I also saw a list where the Burnsed vs. Stack fight was the 4th.


Thanks,


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The ones in the first post of this thread seem right to me, it was the order in which they weighed in. And Burnsed/Stack were out there first.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Decent card, two demolitions for main event and co-main event, but not too bad a card. Le v Smith is FoN calling it super obvious now.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Some pics they took at the weigh in's, all I could remember noticing when first seeing them... is Fedor wearing those shorts in the fight?:



> Werdum vs Emelianenko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I don't think he's a can. I simply don't think he will be able to hang with Thomson. For example, I don't think Werdum is a can, but Fedor is going to whoop him. There's a big difference between being a descent/good fighter and being a top level fighter.



You missed my point entirely. It seems as if you are simply bent on debating an issue.

So I'll reiterate my point and move to a different thread.

I didn't say that Pat Healy is a top level fighter.
I said that he is a good opponent for Thompson. A solid win to put him back on track.

And he is actually capable of pulling something off given his resume is Thompson looks past him..

This fight should deliver.


----------



## RyanRFC (May 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if this will be available in the UK?


----------



## Shorty (Nov 7, 2009)

I rekon Fedor looks more Chubby then Usual


----------



## tuskan (Sep 6, 2009)

Shorty said:


> I rekon Fedor looks more Chubby then Usual


It's not chubbiness though, it's Starry Oskol bad boy-ness!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

10 minutes! 

Edit: And 2 hours!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*2 Hours 10 Minutes*

Is that when the preliminaries start or the main card?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

until main card.......  

I can't wait! Always very special to be able to see Fedor in action.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Main Card*

Is it going to be delayed on the west coast?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

yes, it is.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Yes*

By how long?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am really thinking Fedor could lose. This fight is huge for not just Werdum but Brazil guys like Wandy and Babalu went over to help him prepare, Vladimir Matyushenko has been helping him. It really seems like Werdum is doing everything possible to prepare and he is a phenomenal grappler and has a huge support, the gym is full of top guys. I also think Fedor is looking past him at Overeem which is evident from the fact that he is working on his kickboxing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Team Brazil*

So this is World versus Russia?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> So this is World versus Russia?


No but you listen to some of the Brazilians and apparently this fight is a huge deal over there, I get the impression that a Fedor being unbeaten and not Brazillian is kind of like the US not having the best baseball players or Canada not having the best hockey players.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Toxic said:


> is kind of like the US not having the best baseball players or Canada not having the best hockey players.


Ireland has the best baseball players, and Scotland has the best hockey players, they just dont play in the big leagues. 

Whats that? They cant be the best if theyre not playing vs the best?

Fedor, anyone? :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And here we go...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Someone please say they heard 

"This is the 11th SF event held here........at the.....shank tark" ahahah lmmfao

God damn, the SF commentary table is soooo bad. I love Frank Shamrock, but he is just not meant to have a mic in his hand and the other two have no idea what is going on half the time.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I really hate Strikeforce announcers :bored01:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SF should have went ater Tito, love Tito or hate him he did great at Afflction DOR in my opinion.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> SF should have went ater Tito, love Tito or hate him he did great at Afflction DOR in my opinion.


Tito Ortiz- Talkin ain't easy.

Jesus Christ Overeem is huge.......I know he's big, but when you see him in with other fighters he doesn't look nearly as big as he does when he's standing next to a "normal person"

Frank is going to announce his retirement, I'm just feeling it.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Edit: 

Probably a little overboard.

Enough of Shamrock, lets get back to the fights...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW. Can someone PLEASE make a .gif of Gus reading the Frank Shamrock promo? I usually try not to hate on guys just for trying to do their job, but Gus needs to be replaced by Bas. If we had Bas to calm down Mauro and bounce off of Frank, things would flow a lot better.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

show some respect for a legend who paved the way.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> show some respect for a legend who paved the way.


Exactly the man is an MMA god, it's still style v style without Frank.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

420atalon said:


> What the hell is this shit. Bad enough we have to listen to his commentary let alone have to see this crap.


Yup- and who the hell does their own voice over for their retirement HL reel? 

This is a terrible and horrible presentation.

It could have been done much better and classier to respect his legacy to the sport.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

People really have no respect....Let the man retire.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Brutal.

It's almost as if Strikeforce isn't content with people just saying they're a 2nd-rate promotion...they continually go out of their way to make themselves look amateurish and awkward.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Before PRIDE and the UFC really fired up in this decade, Frank Shamrock participated in the most entertaining fights by far, in my opinion. So I just hate on Gus, and ignore that Frank isn't a great commentator.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SJ said:


> Before PRIDE and the UFC really fired up in this decade, Frank Shamrock participated in the most entertaining fights by far, in my opinion.


Shamrock IS MMA, in the early days he was the one shaping the sport.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

In my defense my comments were written before I realized it was for his retirement...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Shamrock IS MMA, in the early days he was the one shaping the sport.


I didn't know he was retiring. I had heard he was going to fight Pat Militich. I wouldn't have minded seeing Frank go out on a win.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I have huge huge respect for Frank and his career as one of the pioneers of the sport and one of the best fighters in MMA. I just really think they could have done a much better job with the presentation that he richly deserves.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Walker said:


> I have huge huge respect for Frank and his career as one of the pioneers of the sport and one of the best fighters in MMA. I just really think they could have done a much better job with the presentation that he richly deserves.


I know he's a Strikforce guy, but he needs to be in the UFC hall of fame.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

This is where those PRIDE knees to the head would come in nicely.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I knew Frank was retiring as soon as they showed him and he was crying.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I know he's a Strikforce guy, but he needs to be in the UFC hall of fame.


He should without a doubt but Dana's ego probably won't allow it. It's a true shame.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Driving in circles is america's #1 spectator sport?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Driving in circles is america's #1 spectator sport?


It is actually....


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

People, if you thought the translating was bad up to this point tonight, get ready for Fedor vs Werdum!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

If Fedor wins and they will bring AO in the cage to pump up a match, I hope fedor kicks him in the nuts.


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Driving in circles is america's #1 spectator sport?


Technically, driving in _ovals_ is America's #1 spectator sport. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

God when will people stop saying that? Fedor has lost, Frank. It may have sucked, but it's still a loss.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> God when will people stop saying that? Fedor has lost, Frank. It may have sucked, but it's still a loss.




Damn, you must be such a hater.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Driving in circles is america's #1 spectator sport?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> God when will people stop saying that? Fedor has lost, Frank. It may have sucked, but it's still a loss.


It would have been a NC but it was in a tournament so they HAD to give him a loss. I don't like Fedor either, but that is not a loss.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Rusko said:


> Damn, you must be such a hater.


A loss is a loss. Fedor has an amazing record, but it's not perfect. It would be like saying Jon Jones is undefeated.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

*WAR FEDOR!!!!*


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

You gotta love how Fedor walks to the cage. He looks like he's just taking a stroll to the corner store.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, to elevator music on top of it.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

God just seeing Fedor walk out is awesome. :thumb02:


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

If Fedor loses, Dana will shoot the wad heard 'round the world. 

Here's hoping for a competitive fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rusko said:


> *WAR FEDOR!!!!*


Cheer for the Yankees too?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WAR WERDUM!!!! I don't care if Fedor wins I just hope to see how he does on the ground with a real elite grappler.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Pretty Cool Guy said:


> If Fedor loses, Dana will shoot the wad heard 'round the world.
> 
> Here's hoping for a competitive fight.


Yep, I like Werdum, but I'd like to see Fedor win just to keep stirring the pot.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Neither guy has any idea what you just said Big John.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Did That Just Happen?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

SUka blyad ebaya suka


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

Holy ****!




edit: seriously, HOOOOOOOLLLLY SHHIIIIT!


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm sorry, but the Fedor nuthuggers had it coming. He cannot beat Brock, JDS, Cain, or the other top HWs.

Don Hutson was by far the best Wide Receiver of his time, but there's no way he would compare to Jerry rice or Randy Moss. 

Fedor is the greatest ever, but not the BEST ever.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

holy shat!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Pretty Cool Guy said:


> I'm sorry, but the Fedor nuthuggers had it coming. He cannot beat Brock, JDS, Cain, or the other top HWs.
> 
> Don Hutson was by far the best Wide Receiver of his time, but there's no way he would compare to Jerry rice or Randy Moss.
> 
> Fedor is the greatest ever, but not the BEST ever.


True.

Strikeforce now has a ratings problem with Werdum vs Overeem


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow, I didnt see that happening.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

**** **** **** **** is my feel very very

I hope Fedor kicks AO's head in and retires.

To fedor haters -> enjoy!


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

holy sh.t i seriously did not see that happening, i dont think fedor matches with brock or carwin but never ever would of thought hed lose tonight

edit: nothin but class from werdum though


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

The one who doesnt fall, wount stand up!!!

C'mon Fedya


Respect to Werdum.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

there's no joy here. Not a big Fedor fan but I hope the disrespect to him in these forums is at a very minimum. He was the best but he is still one of the greatest.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

thrshr01 said:


> there's no joy here. Not a big Fedor fan but I hope the disrespect to him in these forums is at a very minimum. He was the best but he is still one of the greatest.


It won't be, a lot of people can't stand the Fedor nuthuggers and they will make sure they hold this on them.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

thrshr01 said:


> there's no joy here. Not a big Fedor fan but I hope the disrespect to him in these forums is at a very minimum. He was the best but he is still one of the greatest.


There is joy for me because I always wanted to see Fedor-Werdum because I thought he(Fabricio) had a chance to win. But I love Fedor and he is still one the best fighters on the earth and the UFC-only fans will use to claim he couldn't hang in the UFC which is garbage. He got caught on the ground against one of the very best on the ground- that result doesn't translate to what Brock, Lesnar, Dos Santos or others have to offer in the UFC.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Good post fight interview, Werdum is going to be on cloud 9 for a while.

Fedor is stoic as always and glad to see he didn't have a 'cracked skull' or some BS.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> It won't be, a lot of people can't stand the Fedor nuthuggers and they will make sure they hold this on them.


Thats just it. Alot of people dont have any issue with Fedor. The issue is/was with the nuthuggers who believe/believed that he is some sort of demi-god. They neg repped people for giving their honest opinions on Fedor, and argued blindly that he was the best and nobody would beat him. When you do things like that, its inevitable that youre gonna receive a whole world of a backlash when everything you said crumbles.

Personally i'm in that boat. I have nothing but respect for Fedor, but the nuthuggers deserve every ounce of poking and "told you so" remarks.

I do wonder what is next for Fedor now, and whether Dana will have lost all interest in signing him for the UFC. :confused02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I know there will be some that won't be able to admit that Fedor isn't the best fighter in the world still. Fedor nuthuggers what will your argument be now?


----------



## Acc1042 (Aug 15, 2009)

danawhite

: D 
8 minutes ago via Twitter for iPhone


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Thats just it. Alot of people dont have any issue with Fedor. The issue is/was with the nuthuggers who believe/believed that he is some sort of demi-god. They neg repped people for giving their honest opinions on Fedor, and argued blindly that he was the best and nobody would beat him. When you do things like that, its inevitable that youre gonna receive a whole world of a backlash when everything you said crumbles.
> 
> Personally i'm in that boat. I have nothing but respect for Fedor, but the nuthuggers deserve every ounce of poking and "told you so" remarks.
> 
> I do wonder what is next for Fedor now, and whether Dana will have lost all interest in signing him for the UFC. :confused02:


Very much agreed, my issue is with his fans, not him. 

I won't be shocked to hear about a retirement or he'll run and sign with the UFC in a crazy attempt to prove it was a fluke.

This could possibly be the best thing to happen for fans in a long time, because now Fedor and M1 don't have much to use as leverage on the UFC.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I know there will be some that won't be able to admit that Fedor isn't the best fighter in the world still. Fedor nuthuggers what will your argument be now?


That's easy it was so clearly a fluke, I'm banking on a little "if the fought 100 times Fedor would beat him the rest" Well it doesn't matter, he lost the one that happened.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think its funny how people somehow think this means Lesnar is a lock to beat Fedor if they ever fought. Fedor lost to Werumd, Lesnar lost to Mir who couldn't hold Fabricio's jock in a pure grappling match.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fedor was just another contender without the belt....watch him come to the UFC now...Coker will never be able to match Dana's offer...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I think its funny how people somehow think this means Lesnar is a lock to beat Fedor if they ever fought. Fedor lost to Werumd, Lesnar lost to Mir who couldn't hold Fabricio's jock in a pure grappling match.


Don't start that game Toxic.......


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

By no means does this mean Fedor is not the greatest still.. Randy is one of the greatest and he has 10 losses.. Dan severn is a legend with 16 losses.. People lose it happens.. Fedor got caught but is still the greatest Fighter of all time.. This is also coming form a not soo big Fedor fan..


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Hm, didn't Werdum submit Aleks with the exact same submission? I wonder if we'll have to replace "Vai Cavalo" with "Emelianenko killer" or "Russian slayer".


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

NikosCC said:


> This is also coming form a not soo big Fedor fan..


Your avatar and sig say otherwise.
The scrotum jumping theory is already coming into effect...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think its funny how people somehow think this means Lesnar is a lock to beat Fedor if they ever fought. Fedor lost to Werumd, Lesnar lost to Mir who couldn't hold Fabricio's jock in a pure grappling match.


In his second pro fight. Anybody think luiz Alzerado is still better than Anderson Silva?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WhiteWolf said:


> Your avatar and sig say otherwise.
> The scrotum jumping theory is already coming into effect...


Don't hate cause your Avy is horrible.. I support different fighters for each event weather i like them or not.. Shhhhh NOOB


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

NikosCC said:


> Don't hate cause your Avy is horrible.. I support different fighters for each event weather i like them or not.. Shhhhh NOOB


How can you support a fighter if you don't like them?
It just seems interesting that you would have an avatar and signature dedicated to a fighter that you're "not a big fan of", or I think that's how you meant to say it at least.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

All I see if Fedor lost where does he stand now? Where does Werdum stand now? He did win. I think he has to be considered at least #5 now, with Fedor #6.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WhiteWolf said:


> How can you support a fighter if you don't like them?
> It just seems interesting that you would have an avatar and signature dedicated to a fighter that you're "not a big fan of", or I think that's how you meant to say it at least.


no i just make Sigs you know and i rock them no matter what ... so Move on with your un intelligent convo about cats and dogs son..


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I have to come on here and say it. I gave Werdum no chance of beating Fedor... I still betted for him on the off chance that he did and the odds were so good but on numerous occasions I was upset about this match. I used it in numerous threads as being a fight that should not be taking place. I thought it was just another fight that people would praise the greatness of Fedor and say he is unbeatable for another half a year... I accept any ridicule Micheal Carson and anyone else I ridiculed about this being a terrible fight to set up... and I can only hope you accept my humble apology and be leanient when you shove it in my face.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

NikosCC said:


> no i just make Sigs you know and i rock them no matter what ... so Move on with your un intelligent convo about cats and dogs son..


Riiiight. Calling me unintelligent when it is clear that you have the grammar skills of a 9 year old with progressive ADD. English is my third language by the way.

All I'm saying is that I find it funny that you're sporting a Fedor signature, but claim not to be a Fedor fan. You're a nuthugger jumping off of the bandwagon. That's like me saying I'll go to a restaurant I'm not fond of, like McDonald's, when a Whataburger is right around the corner and I have perfect access to it. You simply got caught jumping off of Fedor's right testicle.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Everyone gets caught. He should have never went to the ground with Werdum.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WhiteWolf said:


> Riiiight. Calling me unintelligent when it is clear that you have the grammar skills of a 9 year old with progressive ADD. English is my third language by the way.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I find it funny that you're sporting a Fedor signature, but claim not to be a Fedor fan. You're a nuthugger jumping off of the bandwagon. That's like me saying I'll go to a restaurant I'm not fond of, like McDonald's, when a Whataburger is right around the corner and I have perfect access to it. You simply got caught jumping off of Fedor's right testicle.


hahahahaha thats funny.. I rock a Bruce lee sig too does that mean i jump off his when i change sigs haha? Your a moron son.. Let it go your just mad cause you have no idea how to make my sexy sigs.. MOVE ON!!!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

> "Hahaha Are you serious kid? haha Learn about MMa before you speak.. you dont even know me child.. Shhhhh "


We're having an argument over graphic art, and you're telling me I know nothing about MMA? and calling me a child? I'm sure I'm older than most of the individuals posting on this board. I have the gray hairs, scars, and rapidly decreasing cardio to prove it.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Get off the sig/avatar junk fellas- and get back to discussing the big upset tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WhiteWolf said:


> We're having an argument over graphic art, and you're telling me I know nothing about MMA? and calling me a child? I'm sure I'm older than most of the individuals posting on this board. I have the gray hairs, scars, and rapidly decreasing cardio to prove it.


Lol ok buddy Enjoy your night..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> In his second pro fight. Anybody think luiz Alzerado is still better than Anderson Silva?



That has nothing to do with Werdums BJJ pedigree leading him to victory tonight.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Fedor had a bad gameplan. He went to the ground after Werdum, and was leaving limbs and openings that Werdum with hiss BJJ could take advantage of. I thought Fedor would win, but I was sure he wouldnt go to the ground with Werdum.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

hkado said:


> Fedor had a bad gameplan. He went to the ground after Werdum, and was leaving limbs and openings that Werdum with hiss BJJ could take advantage of. I thought Fedor would win, but I was sure he wouldnt go to the ground with Werdum.



Agreed. Werdum is a sick HW and I always said that Dana was pretty much stupid for cutting him.

He's one of the best in the world.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> That has nothing to do with Werdums BJJ pedigree leading him to victory tonight.


You were the one who was asking why people assume Lesnar could beat Fedor. Then you compared Mir to Werdum and talked about Lesnar beating Fedor. It was simply a response to your comments. Obviously no one considers Mir better than Lesnar now, so why did you bring up Mir's win over Lesnar?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> You were the one who was asking why people assume Lesnar could beat Fedor. Then you compared Mir to Werdum and talked about Lesnar beating Fedor. It was simply a response to your comments. Obviously no one considers Mir better than Lesnar now, so why did you bring up Mir's win over Lesnar?


I was the one? Well dig as as you may. And I assure you that if you find any quote from me regarding this issue than you have either taken it out of context or are attempting to manipulate it to fit a scenario which suits your pleasure rocky.

I've noticed that you are one of the more confrontattional members latley. 

I welcome your challenge.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Agreed. Werdum is a sick HW and I always said that Dana was pretty much stupid for cutting him.
> 
> He's one of the best in the world.


No he's not. JDS is probably the 4th best HW in the UFC and he KO'd him. I don't see how you can rank Werdum any higher than 5.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

My first post back and i must say, horrible game plan by Fedor. Baited to the ground(those shots didn't land clean enough to kd Werdum) and got finished.
Long time nuthugger, sad to see him authentically lose, but imo, Fedor will come back stronger, or he'll retire.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> No he's not. JDS is probably the 4th best HW in the UFC and he KO'd him. I don't see how you can rank Werdum any higher than 5.


Because he defeated #1 Fedor..... how do you rank Lesnar or Carwin who's only real victorys are over an old couture, gonzaga or Mir? BTW in the top 10 how far up are Couture, Mir and Gonzaga up and why?


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

*Not a sold out arena*

There were tons of seats empty tonight. It seems that Strikeforce is showing that they are a mid level show. Not really impressed with Strikeforce. Sorry.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I was the one? Well dig as as you may. And I assure you that if you find any quote from me regarding this issue than you have either taken it out of context or are attempting to manipulate it to fit a scenario which suits your pleasure rocky.
> 
> I've noticed that you are one of the more confrontattional members latley.
> 
> I welcome your challenge.


My bad. It was toxic the other admin that said that. I don't think I've been overly confrontational lately. Opinionated maybe, there's just one person that really burns my grits, maybe that's what you were seeing.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Because he defeated #1 Fedor..... how do you rank Lesnar or Carwin who's only real victorys are over an old couture, gonzaga or Mir? BTW in the top 10 how far up are Couture, Mir and Gonzaga up and why?


Fedor was the oft disputed #1. I don't understand how you can rank a guy over someone who beat him. That being said Fedor was ranked #1. His biggest wins were over NOG and CroCop. Both Cain and JDS have wins over one or both. Lesnar beat Frank Mir. Frank who beat NOG and Syliva (who was one of Fedor's reasons for staying #1). Carwin also beat Mir. Are you saying you would rank JDS ahead of Brock?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> In his second pro fight. Anybody think luiz Alzerado is still better than Anderson Silva?


 No but that is ancient history and Silva has a winning streak against top MW's that runs longer than Lesnar's career. Lesnar only has 3 fights since he lost to Mir so yeah a fighters last 4 fights are still semi relevant. 



rockybalboa25 said:


> You were the one who was asking why people assume Lesnar could beat Fedor. Then you compared Mir to Werdum and talked about Lesnar beating Fedor. It was simply a response to your comments. Obviously no one considers Mir better than Lesnar now, so why did you bring up Mir's win over Lesnar?


Do you suddenly really believe people are gonna consider Werdum a better fighter than Fedor? I was picking Werdum but he lacks the overall game of a Fedor. Simply stating that Fedor got subbed by a much better grappler than the one who submitted Brock so Werdum beating Fedor is about as relevant as the price of rice in China when discussing Fedor/Lesnar.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Agreed. Werdum is a sick HW and I always said that Dana was pretty much stupid for cutting him.
> 
> He's one of the best in the world.


He was 2-2 in the UFC though. He's a good HW but he'll never be top 5 or an elite fighter


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Fedor was the oft disputed #1. I don't understand how you can rank a guy over someone who beat him.


This........ 

Let's start ranking Mike Pyle over John Fitch.



Sousa said:


> He was 2-2 in the UFC though. He's a good HW but he'll never be top 5 or an elite fighter


What do UFC records have to do with anything? 

Antonio Bigfoot Silva just Beat Andrei Arlovski. The same guy Werdum lost to. But Werdum has defeated Bigfoot.

Just because somebody has picked up a win in the UFC doesn't mean anything.

Dan Henderson is 0-1 in Strikeforce.
Vitor Belfort is 0-1 in Strikeforce.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> What do UFC records have to do with anything?
> 
> Antonio Bigfoot Silva just Beat Andrei Arlovski. The same guy Werdum lost to. But Werdum has defeated Bigfoot.
> 
> ...


The same AA who got demolished by Fedor and beat Werdum? 
Man MMA math sucks.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> This........
> 
> Let's start ranking Mike Pyle over John Fitch.


Nice 2nd pro fight 8 years ago. You're comparing apples and oranges. Your analogy isn't apt, but I'm pretty sure you know that.



_RIVAL_ said:


> What do UFC records have to do with anything?
> 
> Antonio Bigfoot Silva just Beat Andrei Arlovski. The same guy Werdum lost to. But Werdum has defeated Bigfoot.
> 
> ...


I think he was trying to point out that Werdum didn't dominate in the UFC. He was a middle of the pack guy there, which is why Dana didn't fight to keep him. Neither did Hendo by the way 3-2.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> The same AA who got demolished by Fedor and beat Werdum?
> Man MMA math sucks.


You do realize that AA is "THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER" right? I mean after all he has defeated Roy " Big Country" Nelson.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Just because there were empty seats doesn't mean it wasn't soldout. I didn't see a bunch of open seats though.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

*What about the other guys? spoilers*

Everyone's talking about Werdum beating Fedor, and rightfully so. But what happens with the other guys that fought tonight?

Has Thomson earned another shot at Melendez or should he fight someone like noons first? I think Le will probably get entered into the MW tourney. I don't know women's mma that well. I don't know who they are going to find to fight Cyborg. 

I don't know what's next for Smith. He doesn't have a lot of options at this point. Most of the MW's are going to be busy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor*

An era has finally ended!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Didn't Le say he didn't want to be in the tournament. He does movies and had to drop the belt because of it I don't think he wants to hold up the entire division again. Oh and he wants to hand pick his opponents also. 

I predict it will be the typical strikeforce just putting together random fights or whatever they think can draw even though it doesn't make sense. I wouldn't be surprised to see Fedor get the title shot if he has decided to stop ducking Overeem now that he has lost. 

I'd like to see Noons get a title shot before Josh they don't have the depth to let challengers knock eachother off like that.


----------



## andy_olinyk (Dec 31, 2006)

everyone else put him in the spot light made him out to be a super star they said he was the best and all along he said he was nothing but a man with faith in god fighting for his country like he said tonight ''The one who doesn't fall doesn't stand up''

i am throughly amused at the 'fahaters' (as i like to call you) your like mimes nice to watch but what you do is still unreal.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Unreal*

Well he was the King until tonight!


----------



## andy_olinyk (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well he was the King until tonight!


all we are is dust in the wind.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Pretty shocked he lost. He's still the best heavy weight of all time, nothing that happened last night can change that. I hope he sticks around, wins his next fight and doesn't retire, and maybe work towards a rematch with Werdum.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

WhiteWolf said:


> Riiiight. Calling me unintelligent when it is clear that you have the grammar skills of a 9 year old with progressive ADD. English is my third language by the way.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I find it funny that you're sporting a Fedor signature, but claim not to be a Fedor fan. You're a nuthugger jumping off of the bandwagon. That's like me saying I'll go to a restaurant I'm not fond of, like McDonald's, when a Whataburger is right around the corner and I have perfect access to it. You simply got caught jumping off of Fedor's right testicle.





WhiteWolf said:


> We're having an argument over graphic art, and you're telling me I know nothing about MMA? and calling me a child? I'm sure I'm older than most of the individuals posting on this board. I have the gray hairs, scars, and rapidly decreasing cardio to prove it.


 

This is so painful to read from people that have like 150 posts have never really taken the time to get to know anyone yet assume they know everything......SAD Its not that all of your posts couldn't be full of info or knowledge its that you dont know the person you are yapping too, when actually they are prob headed to the Forum HOF....

If your older you wouldn't even be wrapped up in shit as dumb as you have been posting....

If you got to know some of the people you call out you would know Nikos is a graphics wiz and always puts up new Sig and avy's....I can also attest that he isn't the biggest Fedor fan......ever think its there to be funny???

Just a thought you might consider when you reread yourself being a Momo....:thumbsup:


LoL....ooouch your neg rep hurt deeply......In your rep message you say "he is still ignorant"....why cuz his Sig had Fedor in it??? Grow up and go dye your grey hair old man....ignornace is gonna be looking at you in the mirror...



> I don't give a damn who that dumbass is or what his forum status is. The fact that he is a "forum legend" doesn't take away from the fact that he's extremely ignorant


Your gonna fit in fine here......I'll see to it....Nice way to talk about Nikos....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Nice 2nd pro fight 8 years ago. You're comparing apples and oranges. Your analogy isn't apt, but I'm pretty sure you know that.


I was being sarcastic Rocky.





rockybalboa25;1211295I said:


> think he was trying to point out that Werdum didn't dominate in the UFC. He was a middle of the pack guy there, which is why Dana didn't fight to keep him. Neither did Hendo by the way 3-2.


He also wasn't granted a title shot with an overall mma record of 2-1. Fabricio could take apart most of the UFCs HW roster. 

If those two losses make Dan Henderson middle of the pack than I want you to find a fighter that can walk into the UFC and defeat two champions in two different weight classes in consecutive fights. Not gonna happen.

As for the Werdum loss to JDS, anybody that saw that fight will tell you that Fabricio got caught. Period. He ducked his face right into an uppercut and paid for it. 

He should be ranked above Carwin.
They both have a win over Gonzaga. But Werdum has victories over Overeem and Fedor.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I was being sarcastic Rocky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still got knocked out, same could be said for Fedor he just got caught in a sub, or AA to Fedor. A loss is a loss my friend. I guess I could understand ranking Werdum over Carwin. I don't agree, but I understand it. I think that argument won't matter anyway, since Carwin will soon be coming off a loss.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Still got knocked out, same could be said for Fedor he just got caught in a sub, or AA to Fedor. A loss is a loss my friend. I guess I could understand ranking Werdum over Carwin. I don't agree, but I understand it. I think that argument won't matter anyway, since Carwin will soon be coming off a loss.


I see Carwin defeating Brock. I doubt that fight makes it out of the second.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I see Carwin defeating Brock. I doubt that fight makes it out of the second.


 
I agree....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Agree*

Yeah I'm leaning for towards Carwin to but the reality is that match is a tossup!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I agree....


I hope out bet is still on. I need to makeup for my loss from the Fedor fight.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I see Carwin defeating Brock. I doubt that fight makes it out of the second.


I agree that it won't see round three, but I don't see Carwin winning.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They announced the medical suspensions today, none for the main event fighters but plenty for Finney, Smith and Thomson:



> "Strikeforce and M-1 Global: Fedor vs. Werdum" turned the mixed-martial-arts world on its head, and it left five medical suspensions in its wake.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) recently requested and today received the list of medical suspensions from the California State Athletic Commission.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Orbital Fracture*

That just shows how powerfull Cyborg is, she destroys anyone put in front of her!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFCGOD1 said:


> Here’s the list in full:
> 
> Main card:
> 
> ...


Off the top I think Cyborg is underpaid and le and Smith are overpaid.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Underpaid*

You bet your ass she is being underpaid, no wonder she considered possing for playboy, she needs the money!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That fight was a given and everybody knew it.

All she had to do was walk in and beat the crap out of Finny who was reportedly doomed from the gate by every MMA expert under the sun, Cyborg was horribly out of Finneys league.

Cyborg didn't deserve a 200,000 dollar purse there. She wasn't even the main event.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

*SF Fedor vs. Werdum fighter payouts*

Source: http://mmajunkie.com/news/19724/strikeforce-fedor-vs-werdum-fighter-salaries-fedor-tops-789k-payroll.mma

Fabricio Werdum: $100,000
def. Fedor Emelianenko: $400,000

Cung Le: $100,000
def. Scott Smith: $55,000

Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos: $35,000 (includes $15,000 win bonus and $5,000 champion bonus)
def. Jan Finney: $6,000

Josh Thomson: $60,000
def. Pat Healy: $8,000

Chris Cope: $3,000 ($1,000 win bonus)
def. Ron Keslar: $1,500

Bret Bergmark: $3,000 ($1,500 win bonus)
def. Vagner Rocha: $2,500

Yancey Medeiros: $8,000 ($4,000 win bonus)
def. Gareth Joseph: $2,000

Bobby Stack: $2,800 ($1,500 win bonus)
def. Derrick Burnsed: $2,000


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

So Cung Le makes the same amount of Money when he loses to Smith then when he wins??


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Jan Finney $6,000?!?!?!? :sign04:
I think that money won't cover the medical care she needs after Cyborg beat the s**it out of her. :sarcastic12:
She deserves every penny and more :thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> So Cung Le makes the same amount of Money when he loses to Smith then when he wins??


He probably doesn't have a win bonus neither do guys like Brock or Fedor I think. You have to remember that Cung Le puts butts in seats for them especially when they were a complete nothing local company. Frank Shamrock and Cung Le basically kept this company afloat.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Afloat*

I'm guessing Cung Le is the one who is going to continue keeping this company going?


----------



## Rib (Aug 21, 2009)

*Fedor's salary for Werdum fight posted!*

Definitely a good chunk of change but I'm sure Dana and the UFC would have given similar if not more. I guess I wonder how much more Fedor makes with the Strikeforce deal/promotioning.

http://bumpyknuckle.com/2010/06/28/strikeforce-fedor-vs-werdum-fighter-salaries/

Overall I'm pretty suprised at how low all of the Strikeforce salaries were. Makes you wonder why any of these guys are fighting with Strikeforce opposed to the UFC if you can make similar/more money and gain the fame that comes with it.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

> The following fighter salaries were released to BumpyKnuckle.com as reported to the California State Athletic Commission for Strikeforce “Fedor vs. Werdum.”
> 
> Salaries reported do not include fighter bonuses or sponsorship money. They are simply the base salaries reported to the respective athletic commission.
> 
> ...



Fedor definitely gets a good amount for just showing. Really want to see the PPV numbers.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

wow, a lot of them make more than Carwin in his championship bout ($40k + $40k). Seems a bit whacked.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

footodors said:


> wow, a lot of them make more than Carwin in his championship bout ($40k + $40k). Seems a bit whacked.


Still on his unproven/rookie contract - his resigning or undisputed championship will make that number surge. Lil Nog got 250k for his last fight. 

Its a shame though - 35 y.o., one of (potentially) the baddest men on the planet, fighting on the biggest MMA stage in the world getting so little.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

footodors said:


> wow, a lot of them make more than Carwin in his championship bout ($40k + $40k). Seems a bit whacked.


by a lot, i assume you mean three people? 

i feel bad for finney, that 6000 aint even gonna cover the medical bill, hope she has a good insurance plan. she might want to sue claiming that sf wrongfully advertised a women title fight and put her in there with a dude........i jest of course.......not really:thumb02:


----------

